# Turkey Drawing Results Available Now



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

You can log in to check and see if you were successful in the 2021 drawing now.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good looking out Don. Me, my son, Dad, & nephew were all successful for 301. April 17 gonna be here before you know it. 4am alarms, hot coffee & granola bar breakfasts, fumbling around pockets in the dark looking for striker's & mouth calls, slapping teenagers in the back of the head to keep them awake. Yelp Yelp Yelp Can't wait!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Me and the wife drew the first hunt, unit ZE


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wife and I got first hunt unit K


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Successful for 301, taking my 4 year old, just hoping to see birds. Bought a new blind (wraith 270) and a push call for him to play with.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

aacosta said:


> Successful for 301, taking my 4 year old, just hoping to see birds. Bought a new blind (wraith 270) and a push call for him to play with.


4 year old??!! That's going to be epic! If it gets on later in the season & you're having trouble finding birds to get on, get ahold of me. I've got a couple spots I can get you & the youngster on that have been good later in the season in the past. (Planer board payback)


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Namrock said:


> 4 year old??!! That's going to be epic! If it gets on later in the season & you're having trouble finding birds to get on, get ahold of me. I've got a couple spots I can get you & the youngster on that have been good later in the season in the past. (Planer board payback)


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Sure it will be epic! He's super excited. Had the blind and decoy up in the living room. He shoots me with the nerf gun, since I'm a big turkey


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just checked and I got drawn. Purchased my 301 ZZ tag and I'm good to go!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

My son and I both were picked for 301. Now is the time to figure out what broadhead!! We have the flight of the arrow totes ready. Mosquito and tick spray, box and slate ready!! And I’m shaking like a dog trying to poop a pork chop bone I’m so excited


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

43K+ still available for the 0301(ZZ) hunt. About 6,500 sold early. 

L & O


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I cant decide what I want to do, I hunt area F up north and there’s still 2500 tags left for that area, I like 234 because it’s a longer hunt. If I hunt 234 it gives me the flexibility to hunt the Branch county farm plus Glennie.......but I’m almost ready to just toss in the towel and commit my whole season in getting Mrs Flight her first bird.
Flight


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Son and I both pulled unit F. 

Giddy up!


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Dad and I drew our 301 tags. Dad got a triple beard 2 years ago and I got my personal best last year and we still got permission for the same property. And my boss already knows I'm not working that Saturday. I'm ready.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow Flight that is awesome on your part to actually consider not hunting to give mama Flight a chance at a big Tom!!! Brother my hats off to you!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> Wow Flight that is awesome on your part to actually consider not hunting to give mama Flight a chance at a big Tom!!! Brother my hats off to you!!


Opening day BOOOOOOMMMMM! Daddy gets to hunt
Flight


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Picked mine up today, along with the combo tags. I have been tracking them around my normal go to spots and over the weekend discovered where a flock must be hanging out following our big snow awhile back. There were lots of well packed trails. Probably a lot easier to keep using the same trails in the deep snow.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Tron322 said:


> Wife and I got first hunt unit K


Me too..


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

What part of K will you be focusing on?. I'm going to be hunting here at home in the Woodville area. Looks like we have a good number of mature birds around home..


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

I was successful and pretty much knew I would be, but that's kind of the fun of making it thru the dull months. Drew hunt 111 and will be out there rain or shine (please shine). Turkey season has become a very, very close second-favorite to deer. The weather warming, the timber doodles, a few fish from the lake, the spring air, it's a different feel and I couldn't be more excited about it.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good luck everyone!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILKSGAMI (Jun 29, 2020)

Drew hunt 191 (ZC) and bought the tag today. Pretty excited to try this out for the first time, best of luck to all!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Anyone know why leftover tags are not available yet at Licensed Dealers? Tried 3 different stores, supposed to be up at 10am today...

PS looks like they aren’t available online either


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Woops my bad not available till the 15th...lol


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

FullQuiver said:


> What part of K will you be focusing on?. I'm going to be hunting here at home in the Woodville area. Looks like we have a good number of mature birds around home..


turkeys are everywhere now walking through neighborhoods all over southeast michigan


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

FullQuiver said:


> What part of K will you be focusing on?. I'm going to be hunting here at home in the Woodville area. Looks like we have a good number of mature birds around home..


Sorry just saw this.

Will be hunting close to home I hope, national park in Leelanau and Benzie county. Have some state land spots there too, and also in GT and Kalkaska county. If it comes down to it and we aren't seeing sign in the next month or so in our usual spots we will move.

Hope there are a good number of birds on the public land, there are a couple of spots I think have people feeding the turkeys around Leelanau county, always birds in those spots.

Opening morning we are going to try and get it done with our four year old tagging along, and the wife will be a little over five months pregnant so we'll be close to roads, she will probably shoot anything legal but hoping for a big gobbler so that's what we'll be scouting for.


----------

